# Rockwell 37-600 jointer



## billye1982 (Apr 25, 2011)

Not sure why all my pics are sideways, probably my stupid yahoo email or iPhone I take pics with. Anyways, I bought this last night for $140 looks to all be there, now I just have to figure out how to use it . I am moving in two months, it will just sit where it is until I move and can set it up and get it dialed in. Any opinions or advice about this, anyone know how old it is?


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

The serial number may hold a clue...can you post it? I cant make it out.


----------



## billye1982 (Apr 25, 2011)

14880

made in Canada


----------



## billye1982 (Apr 25, 2011)

No one? I was hoping for "its a piece of junk" or "should make a fine jointer for around the house" Anyone???


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Not a tool expert but I have an old delta 4" jointer and after much work tuning, it does a good job. Of course I always want bigger and better.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Any jointer smaller than 8" is a POS and not worth having in my opinion... but that's just one, one armed man's opinion... lol

~tom


----------



## powelldl (Dec 27, 2011)

I bought a very similar version of this for $50 on Craigslist. It's the Rockwell / Delta 37-600. The setup looks to be the same, just different badges. Mine has a 1/2 hp motor, which I'm not sure is original, as I've seen others with 1/3 hp motors. 

Long story short, the 1/2 hp motor is strong enough to go through hardwoods without slowing down and makes a really clean, flat cut. Overall, the jointer seems to work pretty well, but it's all in the setup. Since the outfeed table isn't adjustable, you've got to be dead on with the knife setup to make sure they are even with the outfeed table. This is simple enough to do with a good straight edge, but it does take some patience. I'm not sure how well this would work with rabbeting or angled jointing, as the fence set up isn't the most user friendly. Fortunately all I'm using mine for is getting a nice flat bottom and perfect 90 degree edges.

I've attached a couple of pictures of mine, before and after I restored it. Turned out pretty nice for $50 plus another $50 or so in paint, penetrating oil, and sanding wheels.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

One of the original questions was "how old" - OWWM says 1970's. So if it doesn't work to your satisfaction, try blasting some disco through the shop's speakers while jointing, that may make it happy and a happy tool gives better results.

It's from a solid maker, so if it's complete and you can adjust everything correctly then it should do the job.


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

*jointer.*

Looks like a good solid machine to me. How are the blades? If chiped or daul, i would get taken care of before you get ready to use. As usual, Fire medic has something negative to say.:thumbdown:


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

johnray said:


> How are the blades? If chiped or daul, i would get taken care of before you get ready to use.



Where would you use blades on a jointer??? :huh:

I've always used knives in mine. :smile:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

mdntrdr said:


> Where would you use blades on a jointer??? :huh:
> 
> I've always used knives in mine. :smile:


Just make sure your knives aren't "daul"
:laughing: really, invest in spell check or something... then again, that wouldn't catch the never ending horrible grammatical errors...

...there I go being all negative n such!

~tom.  ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## powelldl (Dec 27, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Any jointer smaller than 8" is a POS and not worth having in my opinion... but that's just one, one armed man's opinion... lol
> 
> ~tom


For the purposes of this conversation, calling any jointer smaller than 8" a POS is really not helpful, and I'm sure that's what the other folks on this forum are referring to. Calling something a POS is an indication of poor quality, and I can assure there are some high quality 6" jointers out there.

Are there drawbacks to a 6" jointer? Absolutely. Are there some guys that would have no use for a jointer this size because they want to mill wide stock? Sure. However, on the opposite side of the coin, is this jointer underpowered for its size? No. Are you able take lumber from rough to flat, and square up the edges? Yes, if you set it up properly. Will this suit the needs of many hobbyist woodworkers? Probably. 

If you want to debate the relative worthiness of owning small shop equipment, start another thread. There you can talk all about which tools are most important, and which merit the largest portion of your budget and shop space. It's a good conversation to have and one that many folks would benefit from. But for this conversation, let's just try to help the guy with the questions at hand.


----------



## SeanStuart (Nov 27, 2011)

powelldl said:


> For the purposes of this conversation, calling any jointer smaller than 8" a POS is really not helpful, and I'm sure that's what the other folks on this forum are referring to. Calling something a POS is an indication of poor quality, and I can assure there are some high quality 6" jointers out there.
> 
> Are there drawbacks to a 6" jointer? Absolutely. Are there some guys that would have no use for a jointer this size because they want to mill wide stock? Sure. However, on the opposite side of the coin, is this jointer underpowered for its size? No. Are you able take lumber from rough to flat, and square up the edges? Yes, if you set it up properly. Will this suit the needs of many hobbyist woodworkers? Probably.
> 
> If you want to debate the relative worthiness of owning small shop equipment, start another thread. There you can talk all about which tools are most important, and which merit the largest portion of your budget and shop space. It's a good conversation to have and one that many folks would benefit from. But for this conversation, let's just try to help the guy with the questions at hand.


That is a mighty fine second post!:yes:


----------



## GunnyNinja (Jul 18, 2017)

mdntrdr said:


> Where would you use blades on a jointer??? :huh:
> 
> I've always used knives in mine. :smile:


Because those are two entirely different things...


----------



## KRH (Apr 9, 2020)

billye1982 said:


> 14880
> 
> made in Canada


I am looking at one being sold locally... SN 14878 !! So close!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

KRH - you do realize that Billye1982 has not been here since May of 2011 ??

welcome aboard, 
this is an open forum with all levels of skills and talents.
please feel free to join in the conversations that you find interesting
and ask questions to expand your skill levels and share what you know.
if you would like to know more about something, you can start a new thread.
we like to see photos of projects to share with others.
when you get time, you can complete your profile through the "User CP"
with your location and whatever you want in your signature line that will
show in all your posts.
hope you enjoy your stay.

.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Wow, two serial numbers apart. @KRH is near Sacramento and @billye1982 may be in Tulsa. 

Ya'think we will find serial number 14879 in Winslow, about halfway between them?


----------



## Dylan JC Buffum (Jun 9, 2019)

Check out Vintage Machinery. I’ve spent some good time browsing that site and found interesting information on older tools.

Edit: Oh, I see this is a zombie thread! Whoops.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

I would say that when restored and brought up to snuff, it would be a Far Better jointer than a cut tech benchtop jointer would be new. Good find!


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Yeah, zombie thread. 

It was reawakened when the new member (KRH) noticed that the serial numbers were almost consecutive. Considering how much time passed, I was fascinated and could not resist joking about it. It felt like long separated twins finding each other.

(Hint: I did a quick web search for "billye1982" and learned that he uses the same handle on many internet forums, with a very broad range of interests. That's how I guessed that he was or is in Tulsa.)


----------

